# Framing for Header in Basement



## Red Truck (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm framing out my basement and have framed out an open area against a wall approximately 8 ft wide and 4 ft deep that will be a kitchenette with a fridge and counter top installed.
None of the walls have to be load bearing in the basement but I am making them load bearing for added strength under a bouncy floor above.
I could just frame out the sides with 2x4's but with the 8 foot wide space I am adding a 2x8 header for added support. From one side of the header to the other there is a 1" difference in the floor to ceiling height.
*My issue is a visual one. This could look unlevel after installation and finishing. *
Do I stick my 2x8 header in with 2 top plates so the height from bottom of header to ceiling is equal distance or do I measure my jack studs the same height and trim the header down to fit the space?
I think either way it could look unlevel. I'm leaning toward equal distance from ceiling to bottom of header because once it's cover with drywall it will draw the eye to the header.
I appreciate any good advise on this issue.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Red Truck--You already answered your own question!

Of course the header must be level with the ceiling.(but you knew that already):laughing:---Mike----


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Never bring a level to a crooked house.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

set the header level by adjusting the cripples/jacks length.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 6, 2010)

If I adjust the jack studs to level the header it would make the opening height even end to end but the header above would have different heights from end to end...if i put the header up so it's height is even end to end than the opening height is different on each end. I guess my ultimate question is: Is it more important for the header _*or*_ the opening to have the same height end to end? There is a 1 inch difference.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't worry about the floors---Get the header level------------------------------


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for staying with me Mike. I might be over thinking this but I just want to clarify and do it right. 
When you say get the header level, do you mean "flush against the top plates" or "level using a level"?
Going flush my header will touch the top plates (low ceiling and no room for cripple studs above), however if I do "level with a level" my header, there will be a small gap on one side where I will need to shove in a small cripple stud (because the plates and joists above have a small pitch).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If level will look crooked--go for parallel --the eye will catch a small piece like the header if it looks out of line with the ceiling.---Mike--


----------

